# skywalker 2.0s



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Never again


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Never again


Ya I never liked them at all!! I'm a dura stilt man and I just got the new dura 4s and I like the contort and speed of them but I'm a little leery of all the plastic on them!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Have a pair of 2.1 bottom broke I wanted to replace the bottom marshalltown wanted 240 for the bottom half of 1stilt. I broke 3 pairs of 2.0s to say the least I was a little pissed Jim tried to help me but I'm done with these stilts


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Have a pair of 2.1 bottom broke I wanted to replace the bottom marshalltown wanted 240 for the bottom half of 1stilt. I broke 3 pairs of 2.0s to say the least I was a little pissed Jim tried to help me but I'm done with these stilts


That's ridiculous but it's easy to see what they're doing...price the replacement part high, so you'll just buy a new pair.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Never again


Did it hurt? Got any video? Seriously though I had better check mine for metal fatigue. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Ya I never liked them at all!! I'm a dura stilt man and I just got the new dura 4s and I like the contort and speed of them but I'm a little leery of all the plastic on them!!


I'm a little leery of the plastic myself...I like the comfort,,But I don't think they'll last as long compared to the traditional duras. I hope I'm wrong..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy cow  I never would have predicted a break there, I don't use mine now but I always thought how sturdy they seemed at the time.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

no worse for wear, but it was a close call, I was leaning over to pick my pan up off of my bucket when it went. my arm went across my pan hard enough it shaved hair off. No lie


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's crazy!....
Glad you're okay man!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I know they made the tube hollow to conserve weight, but c'mon! The notches machined into the back for the adjustment leave maybe 1/16" of aluminum. These are supported by ribs that run down the inside of the tube. Why didn't they design it with some more metal in there??! Bad enough that the leg cuffs are now all plastic. The original cuffs the support band was metal. BUT.... a few months ago I damn near went down because even that broke, and the stilt came off my calf. I jury rigged that as a temp repair, then when it broke again, I ordered new cuffs, they came, and the new cuffs were broke. Wall-tools replaced them for free. But c'mon, the parts for these things can't even survive shipping?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm going to see if I can't salvage these stilts to use as my 8' stilts, but I will not be ordering a new set of these. They are maybe a year old. I'll be ordering other stilts to use for high work. Any suggestions?


I will admit that I am over the weight limit for them. I'm over the limit for all stilts that I'm aware of. They 'max out' at 225 lbs.

Does anyone make heavy duty stilts?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

dbl post


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

moore said:


> I'm a little leery of the plastic myself...I like the comfort,,But I don't think they'll last as long compared to the traditional duras. I hope I'm wrong..


Ya the plastic clamshell with the metal pin through it is a little sketchy!! If that breaks it could be a disaster!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I'm going to see if I can't salvage these stilts to use as my 8' stilts, but I will not be ordering a new set of these. They are maybe a year old. I'll be ordering other stilts to use for high work. Any suggestions?
> 
> I will admit that I am over the weight limit for them. I'm over the limit for all stilts that I'm aware of. They 'max out' at 225 lbs.
> 
> Does anyone make heavy duty stilts?


I'm about 230 and have never had any problems with dura stils. I used to work with a couple of guys that were pushing 300 and I never saw them have any problems either.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Ya the plastic clamshell with the metal pin through it is a little sketchy!! If that breaks it could be a disaster!!


It's real sketchy for the back of my truck!:whistling2: 
I don't see how the foot straps will last...BTW...There a pita to jump on and off .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm going to see if I can't salvage these stilts to use as my 8' stilts, but I will not be ordering a new set of these. They are maybe a year old. I'll be ordering other stilts to use for high work. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I will admit that I am over the weight limit for them. I'm over the limit for all stilts that I'm aware of. They 'max out' at 225 lbs.
> ...


You won't break these Fr8...May need to replace the shoes though..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> I'm going to see if I can't salvage these stilts to use as my 8' stilts, but I will not be ordering a new set of these. They are maybe a year old. I'll be ordering other stilts to use for high work.* Any suggestions?*
> 
> 
> I will admit that I am over the weight limit for them. I'm over the limit for all stilts that I'm aware of. They 'max out' at 225 lbs.
> ...


Surmag SII's .....I like em, although keep in mind I haven't tried any other type apart from the skywalkers.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm leaning between:

SurPro S2.1 "Dually" Magnesium Drywall Stilts 24-40 in.

or 

Dura-Stilt IV 24-40 in. Adjustable Aluminum Drywall Stilts 


hrmmm


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

try these


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I'm leaning between:
> 
> SurPro S2.1 "Dually" Magnesium Drywall Stilts 24-40 in.
> 
> ...


I got the dura 4s in that size and they have been hella sweet so far!! Actually the first pair of NEW stilts i have ever owned! They are light, easy to adjust, and super comfy to wear!! I been doing 8' and using a pair if old broke down shorties and u sure miss my tall stilts!!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> try these


Holy geez that would be insane. 


I like my sky walkers but have had the same problems as you guys. My clip broke on the back where you unlock the adjuster. My straps are breaking and I really hope I'm not on them and something happens like fr8


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> try these


A guy I sub for every now and then has a pair of those and he's always asking if I want to use them. No thanks ill get a baker!!! You fall on them and it's all over!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The one thing I miss the most on my old skywalkers is the quick easy height adjustment, the surmags suck for that, 4 long wingnuts and lining up the holes etc, the skywalkers were a clip clip slide clip clip and you're away.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> A guy I sub for every now and then has a pair of those and he's always asking if I want to use them. No thanks ill get a baker!!! You fall on them and it's all over!!!



Not even when I was young and "invincible" would I get on a pair of those. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the S2mags and duras. The S2 are my favorite. Super light and durable but I only weigh 170. I have some low jack duallys two. Have you seen the sur mags single side with gorrilla straps. Those look like a good stilt for the big guys and they claim to be the lightest


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> View attachment 8303


jim said he will look in to this


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Not even when I was young and "invincible" would I get on a pair of those. Just not worth the risk.


I don't adjust my 2.0 anymore ...I only use them on 8' jobs 

I'am 270 thanks bazooka-Joe...now we all know how big I am


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8 what do you weight, they are only rated at 200lbs total, so if yer swingn pails its still 200 lbs, I am 220 and carefull if I carry heavy pails


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

good thing you did not have the rollers on


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> fr8 what do you weight, they are only rated at 200lbs total, so if yer swingn pails its still 200 lbs, I am 220 and carefull if I carry heavy pails



I'm in that same area 260 or so


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't adjust my 2.0 anymore ...I only use them on 8' jobs
> 
> I'am 270 thanks bazooka-Joe...now we all know how big I am


I am about 250 and I still use the skywalker 2.0s

No issues Yet.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> try these


today I wanted to take a pic of me in my pool with my stilts on but my feet would of get wet...I need your stilts


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> You won't break these Fr8...May need to replace the shoes though..



had those Bionic adapters...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm in that same area 260 or so


think you answered the question I mean take not 2 buck does not have sky walkers, why.............


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

all stilts that I see say they have a weight limit of 225 lbs. so I'm screwed either way. I'm not saying I can't lose a few lbs, but I would be hard pressed to get down that far. I'm 6'2 broad shouldered and have a fingertip to fingertip span of 6'4". When I was in high school in the best shape of my life, I weighed 215, I was also on 5'11".


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> all stilts that I see say they have a weight limit of 225 lbs. so I'm screwed either way. I'm not saying I can't lose a few lbs, but I would be hard pressed to get down that far. I'm 6'2 broad shouldered and have a fingertip to fingertip span of 6'4". When I was in high school in the best shape of my life, I weighed 215, I was also on 5'11".


buy Moes Bionic stilts, maybe he can throw in a stilt stick and some 120 paper he stole from 2buck


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

fr8train said:


> all stilts that I see say they have a weight limit of 225 lbs. so I'm screwed either way. I'm not saying I can't lose a few lbs, but I would be hard pressed to get down that far. I'm 6'2 broad shouldered and have a fingertip to fingertip span of 6'4". When I was in high school in the best shape of my life, I weighed 215, I was also on 5'11".


I'm 6'5", and weigh in at 280 pounds. I don't mess around with anything but Dura Stilts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All this pounds talk has me confused?? 86kgs = 190pounds, 5,11 in height, I guess im 5/8ths of f all then :whistling2: And i want to drop 5kgs or so.

So Mudslinger so far is the biggest on Dwt, Whos the smallest?? Come on, Speak up chaps.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

I might just be the light weight 6 ft 168lbs and I use s-mags


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

cazna said:


> All this pounds talk has me confused?? 86kgs = 190pounds, 5,11 in height, I guess im 5/8ths of f all then :whistling2: And i want to drop 5kgs or so.
> 
> So Mudslinger so far is the biggest on Dwt, Whos the smallest?? Come on, Speak up chaps.


I wanna say there used to be a couple guys bigger than me on here, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I'm 6'5", and weigh in at 280 pounds. I don't mess around with anything but Dura Stilts.


I guess I have been calling the wrong mudslingr "SIR"

Sir mudslinger


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

5'11 and 220 here. And 2buck, I always assumed you were calling me Sire but due to your spelling affliction i just ignored it. 
My 2.0's are still holding out but I could see the straps going at some point.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am starting to feel small. A touch under 6 foot, and 210 lb. And so far my skywalkers 2.0 stilts look ok.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Guess I'm the porkchop of the site 5'10" and 300. But I'm a lite 300:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

5'9 BUCK 56 ..I lost 20 lbs since dad retired in 08..Stress I suppose ?
no matter though I'll still run circles around you big boys when It comes to hanging!! :yes: I just throw the board in the air off me boot ..catch it then start slapping screws!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Guess I'm the porkchop of the site 5'10" and 300. But I'm a lite 300:whistling2:


Do you use stilts?? Damed if i would catch you if you fell, I would hear the thud from here :jester:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I guess I have been calling the wrong mudslingr "SIR"
> 
> Sir mudslinger


I'm not even the biggest, my older brother is 6'7" 300. Kind of funny my Dads 5'8", and Moms 5'6". Must have been some recessed Viking blood in the genes lol.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

cazna said:


> Do you use stilts?? Damed if i would catch you if you fell, I would hear the thud from here :jester:


Use them all the time. I have fell does make a hell of a crash


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I am 6'6" 230 lbs. Used to be 260. Fell off tall stilts once. Broke my wrist and had too wear a cast for six weeks in July and August. Not fun, but I will never fall like that again.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

oops dbl post


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

mld said:


> I am 6'6" 230 lbs. Used to be 260. Fell off tall stilts once. Broke my wrist and had too wear a cast for six weeks in July and August. Not fun, but I will never fall like that again.


I knew I couldn't be the tallest on here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> All this pounds talk has me confused?? 86kgs = 190pounds, 5,11 in height, I guess im 5/8ths of f all then :whistling2: And i want to drop 5kgs or so.
> 
> So Mudslinger so far is the biggest on Dwt, Whos the smallest?? Come on, Speak up chaps.


It looks like I'm the runt Colin!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

6' 1" 195 lbs


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> It looks like I'm the runt Colin!


Thats becouse your a hard out, Balls to the wall hand finisher Richard, All us machine finishers pack it on cause its so easy :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> It looks like I'm the runt Colin!


Lucky you're not dyslexic....Rolin :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> 5'9 BUCK 56 ..I lost 20 lbs since dad retired in 08..Stress I suppose ?
> no matter though I'll still run circles around you big boys when It comes to hanging!! :yes: I just throw the board in the air off me boot ..catch it then start slapping screws!!


 If you ever get around to training a new guy those 20 lbs will be back in no time:yes: Im 5'9" also 165/170 depending on time of day


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats becouse your a hard out, Balls to the wall hand finisher Richard, All us machine finishers pack it on cause its so easy :whistling2:


I use my flat boxes cazna... So that would make me 1/3 machine finisher


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Whatever you do dont use any more autotools or you to will be 250pounds :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Whatever you do dont use any more autotools or you to will be 250pounds :whistling2:


I know who that comment was directed at Kiwi:furious:

I'm 6 foot tall, and I refuse to weigh myself, I'm too scared to


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Back in action... for now!


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

fr8trian, I've been waiting to respond to this post but my account was messed up. I'm sending this as a test message. If it goes through I'll be back in touch.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> fr8trian, I've been waiting to respond to this post but my account was messed up. I'm sending this as a test message. If it goes through I'll be back in touch.


I think all dwt members should receive a free pair of stilts


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I think all dwt members should receive a free pair of stilts


I'll take a pair of 1.0's. If you send me 2.0's I'll re-gift to someone I don't like:laughing:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'll take a pair of 1.0's. If you send me 2.0's I'll re-gift to someone I don't like:laughing:.


I'm not sure if one of the kiwi's will accept your gift now:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not sure if one of the kiwi's will accept your gift now:whistling2:














.....................


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow hurt my knee today . Stilt broke while sanding 9' high stuff. Marshaltown you may want to recall these dangerous stilts. Really lucky I wasn't coming down stairs when it snapped.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Wow hurt my knee today . Stilt broke while sanding 9' high stuff. Marshaltown you may want to recall these dangerous stilts. Really lucky I wasn't coming down stairs when it snapped.


I had a pair break in the exact same spot


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't believe there isn't a class action lawsuit over these suckers yet. Every body I know that owns them has had them break. Mine broke while all the way up stretched out reaching over my head. Could have been real bad.

Back to the trusty old Duras .:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Exact same spot that mine broke!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My 2.o stilts are about 3 years old and are still fine. I am wondering if you blokes are too heavy for them (no offense meant), I know the Fr8 is a big man. I am only about 210lb and so far so good. But I will will certainly be checking them on a regular basis, a fall like that could be very nasty.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Obese American male here.........6'6".....245lbs

We need to start a 'what's your real weight thread :whistling2:

Skinny foreigners, drunken Scots, and sheep are exempt :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

My 2's lasted good but weights not a problem for me, I've lost so much weight over the years that I couldn't squash a fly now....unlike someone else here I know :whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

QUOTE=Kiwiman;92450]My 2's lasted good but weights not a problem for me, I've lost so much weight over the years that I couldn't squash a fly now....unlike someone else here I know :whistling2:[/QUOTE]that's not very nice. Your gonna hurt sombodys feelings


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> My 2.o stilts are about 3 years old and are still fine. I am wondering if you blokes are too heavy for them (no offense meant), I know the Fr8 is a big man. I am only about 210lb and so far so good. But I will will certainly be checking them on a regular basis, a fall like that could be very nasty.


You have no top angles! How often do you wear stilts? :whistling2:



mld said:


> Obese American male here.........6'6".....245lbs
> 
> We need to start a 'what's your real weight thread :whistling2:
> 
> Skinny foreigners, drunken Scots, and sheep are exempt :jester:


You forgot drunken hillbillies .....155 lbs . After the holidays I may hit 165!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Obese American male here.........6'6".....245lbs
> 
> We need to start a 'what's your real weight thread :whistling2:
> 
> Skinny foreigners, drunken Scots, and sheep are exempt


Canucks are exempt from telling their weight,,,,,,,,, RIGHT
















2buckjr was maybe 160 pds soak and wet. His broke his with in a few months of buying them. His broke where the clasp is, to raise and lower them, I couldn't stop laughing my arse off when it happened









The supply house I deal with refuses to sell them now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> QUOTE=Kiwiman;92450]My 2's lasted good but weights not a problem for me, I've lost so much weight over the years that I couldn't squash a fly now....unlike someone else here I know :whistling2:


that's not very nice. Your gonna hurt sombodys feelings[/QUOTE]

Don't worry sdr,,,,, we all know kiwiman likes the fatties:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.air-trekkers.com/cz-a-adult-model-air-trekker-jumping-stilts/


I'll make a vid ! The whif said that's all your getting for Christmas!!!! You crazy SOB!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> fr8trian, I've been waiting to respond to this post but my account was messed up. I'm sending this as a test message. If it goes through I'll be back in touch.


Give him his money back !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.air-trekkers.com/cz-a-adult-model-air-trekker-jumping-stilts/
> 
> 
> I'll make a vid ! The whif said that's all your getting for Christmas!!!! You crazy SOB!!!


I want to see you doing ceilings screws:thumbup:









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYLdlTeO0NU


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want to see you doing ceilings screws:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do ! :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> You have no top angles! How often do you wear stilts? :whistling2:



You are right Moore we have no top angles. But we do have cornice, and that equals a fair bit of time on stilts.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

My skywalkers have also broke where you adjust the height. Makes you wonder if it actually locked in. But I still use mine but very sketchy lol


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.air-trekkers.com/cz-a-adult-model-air-trekker-jumping-stilts/
> 
> 
> I'll make a vid ! The whif said that's all your getting for Christmas!!!! You crazy SOB!!!


Walked around on a pair of those once....
I think I would probably kill myself trying to spot screws on vaulted ceilings


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> You are right Moore we have no top angles. But we do have cornice, and that equals a fair bit of time on stilts.


I'm wondering if the amount of height extension needed is making a difference(?) How high are most of the ceilings that you're working with, gaz? Around here they're pretty much all 9 foot (2.75 meters) and up in new houses.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> Can't believe there isn't a class action lawsuit over these suckers yet. Every body I know that owns them has had them break.


I'm wondering where Marshalltown might be accessing the parts that are especially breaking - if coming from some place like China?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I'm wondering if the amount of height extension needed is making a difference(?) How high are most of the ceilings that you're working with, gaz? Around here they're pretty much all 9 foot (2.75 meters) and up in new houses.



A bit of a mixture JM, 8 foot, 8 foot 6 inches, and 9 foot. Mind you I probably run them a bit lower than most, I dont mind if I am 6 inches below the ceiling.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine are almost a couple years old now and still in good shape. I rarely raise them 3 slots but usually they are at standard height. My weight fluctuates from 200 - 220 so I guess I'm still in the safe zone.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2nd time they broke on me. No crash this time though...


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

fr8train said:


> 2nd time they broke on me. No crash this time though...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11090
> ...


Mine broke in the same spot time to give up get some surstilts 2.1 you'll be glad you did


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Fr8, sometimes I can get a bit slack with regular inspections.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> 2nd time they broke on me. No crash this time though...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11090
> ...


o my :blink: how did this happen?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Just using them. Skimming angles, had 3' left to box out, finished off of a bucket. Luckily, I didn't go down, I think the corner box helped hold me up.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

fr8train said:


> 2nd time they broke on me. No crash this time though...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11090
> ...


fr8train, you have helped me so I'm helping you. I'll take care of you on this. Check your inbox, I'll send you instructions on what to do to get this fixed.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That's real decent jim. But those stilts are a hazard I've had 2 pairs of 2.0 and 2 pair of 2.1 all have broke I broke my knee cap the second pair .ill never go back the s2's are just a stronger stilt .no offense to you jim


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The standard QLTs are trash too. If you buy a pair ..Buy a box of sheet metal screws ! You'll need them !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe they should come with an aluminum mig welder.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> The standard QLTs are trash too. If you buy a pair ..Buy a box of sheet metal screws ! You'll need them !


There have been a number of changes since those 1.0s. The shoes are now essentially s2 copies (bigger and rounded), the straps are now blue and super slick and they seem to have changed manufacturers.

Ive got a pair of the newer ones from a priced too good to be true amazon warehouse deal. Their shaky as hell all the way up and sorta heavy but after 4 months they arent showing any signs of wear (and im on em between 10-25 hrs a week);. That said unless there is just a ridiculous sale I wouldnt suggest them.

Another worker has a pair of the old ones, the rivets on his broke too. Mine are quite a bit different overall. Still "skywalker 1.0" though. The new feet and soles are a marked improvement. 

Hey bowiemarshalltown , get a new strap manufacturer. These have FAR too much plastic in them and gradually work their ways undone folded and tucked or not. Same with your toe straps. They are the weakest part of the "new" 1.0s ive found thus far.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> 2nd time they broke on me. No crash this time though...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11090
> ...


u fr8t train fat or 2buck fat.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The standard QLTs are trash too. If you buy a pair ..Buy a box of sheet metal screws ! You'll need them !


 
nanananah moore, that is from slipping around on that taco sauce u spill every lunch hour


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The standard QLTs are trash too. If you buy a pair ..Buy a box of sheet metal screws ! You'll need them !


woulda just drilled through and use carriage bolts.....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my first pair of stilts in the 80's broke around my leg so I made a new one out of pvc ....I never had a pair not brake on me yet. but I like my 2.0's anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> woulda just drilled through and use carriage bolts.....


It works Joe..
Still better than those two buckets with a plank screwed to the tops that your using bandito ..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my 2.0 are old so I do this to be safe


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> It works Joe..
> Still better than those two buckets with a plank screwed to the tops that your using bandito ..


nope moore better than old platforms boots u use

One moore set of disco boots on youre welcome mat


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have yet to have the part break on me! 

I've had the extension leg break right under the foot plate, the foot plate itself, and a cuff strap break


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> nope moore better than old platforms boots u use
> 
> One moore set of disco boots on youre welcome mat


Not A bad idea ... Those would work great in attic rooms 6'

clear heels with gold fish inside would be sweet!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Not A bad idea ... Those would work great in attic rooms 6'
> 
> clear heels with gold fish inside would be sweet!!!


:blink:


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

None taken.


----------

